# Need Tuna Recipes



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone got any good tuna recipes? I know most people eat them raw --|) or barely sear them, but I'm after some very mostly cooked tuna recipes. 

What kind to buy? I'd like the smaller species (due to the mercury content) but don't know much about tuna. I don't want to pay for a huge steak, just some good cuts. What do I ask for? Cooking for 2 people.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Tuna*

I am not chef by any stretch of the imagination. I was fortunate enough to catch a few yellow fin tuna a couple of years ago. The mate cut them all into steak and bagged them up for me on ice.

I took the steaks and marinated them in zesty italian salad dressing for about 1 hour. I then grilled them. You can cook them however you wish. I like mine extra rare but my wife does not. I cooked mine very little and hers a lot.

I also baked some in the oven in butter and spices. It turned out great as well.

Darin


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

like steak, put em on skewers with some cut green and yellow bell peppers, mushrooms and pinapple. Add some salt and pepper

On a heated grill, sear the tuna to your liking.....Voila....

BTW coat with EVOO ( ...sorry...too much Rachel Ray...Extra Virgin Olive Oil )

____________________________________________________________________
In a iron skillet....melt some real butter.

Either buy some blackening seasoning or make your own. Me, I like paprika, ceyenne, real blach pepper, sea salt and a little fresh lemon.

Blacken the tuna in the melted butter. Cook to desired wellness.

Serve over rice pilaf w/ pecan halves. Yummy!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

All ya need is, butter, salt pepper and a grill. 2-3 minutes each side, and wham, dinner is served


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

*tuna recipes*

1. any store bought Sesame/ginger dressing or marinade. Marinate it for an hour and grill to your liking.

2. Tequila Lime. Marinate with choice of tequila and lime but only for 1/2 hour. Grill to your liking. Serve with tropical fruit salsa. Diced peaches, papaya, mango, pinapple, a little red onion, and a dash of cilantro. Mui Bueno!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds good, thanks guys.


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

Tuna cooking rule #1&2 .. Get it as fresh as possible and don't overcook it ! 
If you cook it 2-3 minutes on each side and let it sit a few minutes it will finish on it own; then just enjoy something wonderful. Yes, undercook it on purpose.

On my last Tuna fishing trip we came back early and we marinated and grilled tuna fillets caught the same day ! I'll never forget it. It was fantastic.


----------

